# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  Indicators in SSRS

## HolidayHero

Question...  I am wondering if anyone knows how to use an indicator in SSRS to determine the "red,yellow,green" from a value in the same report only run on a different day...?  In other words... I have a report that is executed every day with a "total" value say 150,000.  Is it possible to have an indicator that would show if the value is above, the same, or below the value from yesterday?  I'm thinking if its possible it may have to be written as a VB script?

Any thoughts?

Thanks! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## roscin

Indicators are working exacly like this - with value below, above, etc. After you put your indicator you have to go on properties -> value and states and to sett the column you want for this indicator, can be even expression, if you are looking for numeric or % results. In your xase it seems to be numeric. And then you have  start and end value for every color. You can actally change the colors , and add more then three if you want

----------

